# Amplificador con TDA2030



## leop4 (Dic 20, 2007)

Chicos me decidi a hacerlo. despues de haver hecho uno con el TDA7377 que tuve buenos resultados gracias a mnicolau. quier hacer este que como ya les habia dicho esta en un organo farfisa italiano y suena muy muy bien. este que voy a hacer quiero que suene exactamente igual jeje pero no se por donde empesar cual me recomiendan este que es el del datashet: http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1458.pdf o este: http://www.maltepoeggel.de/html/tda2030/tda2030.html o sino este de la segunda pagina un poco mas abajo de todos esos numeros ya que lo quiero single power   http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic106638.html  gracias..   8)  8)


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 20, 2007)

Hola hermano, mira mejor haz este, es con un tda2040, es a 20w suena espectacular, es muy sencillo y esta todo, en este post que monte hace unos dias, solo es hacer la placa y soldar los componentes esta probado y es una belleza, el post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda2040-pcb-lista-componentes-11468/    cualquier cosa me preguntas y listo!

mira aqui esta con el rectificador y todo en la misma placa, ya esta probado , el archivo se abre con el pcb wizard, si no lo tiene buscaolo en el google


----------



## leop4 (Dic 20, 2007)

jejeje ta bien pero no se si leiste atentamente mi mensaje no quiero que la fuente sea partida, para no comprar un transformador porque aca en bs.as estan caros, aparte tengo un transformador tirado de 6 ampers 12v y es simple me explico? me dijeron que puedo usar el 2040 (single power) solo positivo y masa nada mas pero tengo 2 integrados 2030 al pedo tirados por hay y me vendrian barbaro el 2030 tira 15w justo lo que quiero para mi casa y para mi auto jeje nada mas..gracias igual pero como conecto ese amplificador que me pasaste vos en el auto, si tenes alguna solucion te lo agradeceria mucho ...pero bue nos vemos...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 21, 2007)

En el datasheet del TDA tienes el esquema para montarlo con alimentación simple o simétrica (partida), pero ojo, el esquema NO SE PARECE EN NADA en un caso o en otro, me explico, no basta con "unir por aquí o por allá", la circuitería es TOTALMENTE diferente y debes seguirla al pie de la letra. Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 21, 2007)

entonces no puedo usar el circuito del TDA2030 y poner un 2040 mm no sabia despues veo que hago igual gracias...


----------



## FRZ (Dic 21, 2007)

hola, si te interesa yo tengo un diagrama que probe hace poco, un poco distinto al original, y usando 12 volts y tierra, ademas originalmente tenia un tda2030 en esa configuración, y despues solo puse en su lugar un tda2040 y funciono pero se escucho un poco mejor, los dos funcionan  igual solo que el 2040 soporta mas voltaje pero si no le alimentas al max simplemente no sonará mas fuerte

saludos


----------



## leop4 (Dic 21, 2007)

que bueno FRZ no me pasarias el pcb cara cobre y cara componentes muchisimas gracias y decime si es como la segunda pagina que  muestro abajo de todos esos numeros gracias..


----------



## FRZ (Dic 21, 2007)

hola,  mira te paso el diagrama, ya que aún no lo hago en pcb por que recién , hace unos días estaba haciendo pruebas con el, el diagrama funciona para los tda2030 o 2040, yo lo tengo armado en protoboard y simplemente cambie el integrado y funcionó igual. El único conponente que falta que no esta en el diagrama es una resistencia de 22K del pin 1 al 5, espero que te funcione.

Como observacion la resistencia de 10K que va del pin 4 al 2 funciona bien para los 12 V aunque como es poco voltaje al darle al Pot al max puede que entre algo de distorsion. En el diagrama dice alimentacion 16 V ya que asi funciona muy bien, pero con 12 tambien anda. ( creo que con 9V tamb pero regular)

Saludos


----------



## maxep (Sep 21, 2008)

tengo en mis manos un bafelcito de fabricacion nacional muy lindo lo abri y tiene un tda2030. la verdad me sorprendio la calides de sonido que tiene. creo q encontre el indicado para mi bicicleta(bateria 12v  amp) unas consultas. con uso normal que consumo tiene con fuente simple de 12v.otra.. poder usar un 2040 ocn 12 v simple?
otra .. que parlantes usan ustds con tus 2030 o 2040?
saludos


----------



## leop4 (Sep 21, 2008)

hola maxep te dejo el pcb que acabo de terminar del tda2030 Mini esta en las dos versiones mediano y chico de las dos formas anda igual si lo queres mas chico achicalo con el word, ahora en el word esta en tamaño original asi que solo nesecitas imprimir el archivo y listo. a y el parlante de 4 ohms ya que en 8 darian unos 4 watts jajaja.


----------



## maxep (Sep 21, 2008)

leop mirando de nuevo el datasheet del 2030 vi q en 12 v simple da 8 w en 8 ohms y 12 en 4 ohms. tal ves necesite un parlante en 4. ahora con la bateria le vo a dar 12v. me serivra realemente ya q parece q con menos de 12v no funciona. en otras palabras distorcionara mucho?.
pd: si pongo un 2040 o un 2050 con alimentacion simple 12v. tendre mejores resultados?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 22, 2008)

Los archivos estan para el  PCB Wizard u otro programa. Quiero comparar su esquema con el mio. Como si usas condensador de desacoplo ,de cuanto es la resistencia de realimentación, yo usé un voltaje de 24V y la potencia fue de solo de 6W.



Etolipoz
----------


----------



## maxep (Sep 22, 2008)

les cuento que compre parlante de 4" para el tda2030 es un xburn de fabricacion argentina. fui a la afabrica la cual desconocia totalmente peor tiene muy buenos transductores a precios buenos y algunos caros..
lo pague 34$ arg. es de 4 " 25w rms y es blindado da una muy buena resp en medios bajos y altos. lo voy a acompalñar de algun tw domo chico o cono creo q uno de cono sera mas acorde... luego subo fotos de la bici con su nuevo audio h-fi? se podria decir ya que el xburn es de hi.fi y el tda2030 por lo q lei tmb..


----------



## leop4 (Sep 22, 2008)

yo esta ves voy por mas. estoy rediseñando la caja para colocarles parlantes de 6" y algun que otro twiter jeje todo esto mas adelante con el famoso tda7377 gracias maxep por tus ideas. podes pasar la pagina de la fabrica? no me la acuerdo es mas cuando me la pasaste por msn no la guarde gracias.


----------



## maxep (Sep 23, 2008)

leop arme el circuito del data para fuente siomple  yno me anda...  arme  el que me pasaste vos y tampoco. si pongo el volumen lal max solamnete hace unos chasquidos q sera(feunte de pc 12v 20 amp)


----------



## leop4 (Sep 23, 2008)

mmmmmmm cual hiciste vos? el del pcb porque lo hice dos veces y las dos veces me funciono bien, sino no lo voy a subir jeje fijate si las resistencias estan todas y si respetaste los valores, no tienen que ser exactos pero si aproximados haaaa y la resistencia de 25K del pin 1 al 5 tiene que estar si o si sino hace lo que acabas de decir jaja. a mi me paso lo mismo tambien, fijate si colocaste todo bien ...


----------



## zopilote (Sep 23, 2008)

En el circuito que es solo con fuente simple, hay que colocar unas resistencias para lograr tierra virtual en la entrada de señal, sino ve este esquema, yo ya lo habre armado unas ocho veces. Lo unico que varie es la resistencia de realimentacion R6, pues a maximo volumen, me saturaba y lo baje hasta 120k a un voltaje de 24v.



Etolipoz
----------


----------



## maxep (Sep 24, 2008)

leop no tenia colocada yo la r entre 1 y 5  le coloque una de 22k y nada hce exactamente lo mismo.. sera qe se habra roto el tda? o leyenedo el manual entnedi q con fuente simple necesita 16v para funcionar. osea tan solo 8+8v.?


----------



## leop4 (Sep 24, 2008)

no no yo ese circuito lo prove con un transformador de 12 800ma y funciona realmente bien y no necesita ninguna masa virtual, lo hice mil veces. se  lo pongo a las motos con parlante de 3 y 4 pulgadas y siempre da buenos resultados para eso hice el pcb jeje.


----------



## otto (Sep 24, 2008)

buenas, se que mi pregunta no esta relacionada pero solo quiero una buena opinion y creo que aca la puedo conseguir.. estoy por armar un amplificador de 20 w estereo, con dos tda 2040, ya tengo el pcb, y el pcb de la fuente, la pregunta es me conviene hacer un preamplificador? o los pre solo sirven si le conectas un mic ( cosa que no piesno hacer) si quiero conectar el amplificador a la salida de un mp3 o pc, no nesesito un pre no?
los bombardie con preguntas 
pero si me pueden respondar lo que puedan, me van a ayudar 
desde ya gracias por leer
saludos Otto.


----------



## maxep (Sep 24, 2008)

no necesitas pre.. yo tengo un 2030 con fuente conectado a la pc y le saca todo le jgo al igual q con un mp3..saludos


----------



## leop4 (Sep 24, 2008)

si lo conectas al mp3 tenes que ponerle un pequeño pre ya que la pc biene preamplificada pero el mp3 no asi que va hacer necesario. pero bueno sino queres no importa no se lo pongas y listo jajaja.


----------



## otto (Sep 25, 2008)

gracias chicos mas lo que recopile de información hoy listo 
voy a ver si le pongo en pre, pero como para tenerlo ahi por si lo quiero usar..
deps les cuento que tal me quedo todo 
saludos Otto.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 26, 2008)

buenos despues nos cuentas jaja.


----------



## otto (Sep 26, 2008)

ajaj dale
les cuento ya termine el pre, y eel amplificador mas su fuente, ahora lo que le quiero hacer es un vumetro, como para a medida que subo el volumen lo puedo ver en leds ( tipo escala )

me recomendaron que utilize el Uaa 180, pero me surgio una pregunta, los leds, digamos al aumentar el volumen de mi amplificador, lso leds van a ir enciendo cada vez mas, hasta llegar a los 12 leds ( maximo volumen )son 12 porq tengo 12 salidas del UAA 180, mi pregunta es, los leds quedan encendidos a medidad que "aumento" el volumen o se van apagando, y solo permaneceprendido el que hace referencia a el nuevo valor
nose si me explico 
saludos Otto.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 27, 2008)

porque no buscas uno mas sencillo, si encuentro el pcb del lm3915 te lo paso que es super facil de hacer y ya esta provado despues lo busco, si lo queres?. jajaja.


----------



## otto (Sep 27, 2008)

que haces chavon, si justo ayer a la noche encontre información de este lm3915, pero tengo unas duas por ejemplo donde le mando digamos la señal que va a determinar como se encienden los leds, tengo que jugar con la r para que digamos me de rangos de encendido dde cada led?
mira te dejo aca si podes entrar
http://www.neoteo.com/lm3914-y-lm3915.neo
ahi hay distintas configuraciones, l ode el pin 
saludos leop4
Otto.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 27, 2008)

jeje si esa pagina la conozco hice mi primer juego de luzes con cd4017 y el diagrama lo saque de hay jeje, y dio buenos resultados. aca abajo te dejo el vumetro esta en las dos versiones yo las hice y las dos funcionan la que dice vumetro lm3915 es de mnicolau lo saque del post del tda7377 y la otra me la hiso un amigo jej, usa la que mas te guste y convenga jajaja.


----------



## otto (Sep 28, 2008)

estas seguro que ambos funcionan? los probastes ambos? porque mirando el pcb que vos me pasastes, i comparando con el diagrama que esta en la anteultima hoja del datashet hay una par de diferencias, mira yo ya lo hice en pcb, segun el de la hoja de datos, 
fijate que el capacitor de 10 micro esta entre el catado del primer led y el negativo, eso esta mal, el capacitor ese esta entre + y - ( menos viene a ser tierra o gnd o comun)
posta que mirando esos dos diseños que me pasastes me quedan dudas :/
si te podrias fijar el mio te lo agradeceria, entre en un dilema de cual hacer 
nose si sirve decirte que lo voy a usar en la salida de un amplificador. y entonces lo que lei es que este circuito digamos las luces van a ir encendiendo mientars aumente la potencia en la salida del amplificador,
entonces si miras lo hoja de datos en la ante ultima, este el que dice para audio, yo pienso hacer ese, en modo barra
es el que mas me conviene, pero el circuito no es como el que tenes vos :/
Otto.


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 28, 2008)

otto dijo:
			
		

> estas seguro que ambos funcionan? los probastes ambos? porque mirando el pcb que vos me pasastes, i comparando con el diagrama que esta en la anteultima hoja del datashet hay una par de diferencias, mira yo ya lo hice en pcb, segun el de la hoja de datos,
> fijate que el capacitor de 10 micro esta entre el catado del primer led y el negativo, eso esta mal, el capacitor ese esta entre + y - ( menos viene a ser tierra o gnd o comun)
> posta que mirando esos dos diseños que me pasastes me quedan dudas :/
> si te podrias fijar el mio te lo agradeceria, entre en un dilema de cual hacer
> ...



Hola otto, el vumetro lm3915 que está dentro del zip que subió leop anda seguro, lo armé varias veces, el otro ni idea...

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Sep 28, 2008)

hola otto los dos vumetros andan podes usar cualquiera de los tres que van andar igual. examinando tu circuito esta bien, hace el que mas te convenga o hace esto le pones en un papelito  vumetro 1, 2, 3 y en los archivos lo mismo, lo pones en un vasito lo mesclas y el que sale primero lo haces ok jajaja. es solo una idea jejej.


----------



## otto (Sep 28, 2008)

*mnicolau* gracias por tu comentario lo voy a hacer  


ajajajajaj buena idea leo     
bueno muchachos muchas gracias!


----------



## iamkbra (Jul 2, 2009)

che leo y si vas por un amplificador mas grande ? yo tambien hice el 7377 y ahora tengo ganas de ir por uno de 80 o 100w ,


----------



## leop4 (Jul 2, 2009)

ajaj de que tipo? yo la maximo que llegue a hacer fue de 500W con ayuda de un amigo ajaj todo nos salio algo de 400$ osea los materiales.


----------



## iamkbra (Jul 2, 2009)

eh nosee por ahi vi un mosfet , y un par tambien de 100w que estaban lindos y les tengo unas ganas jajaja


----------



## Tavo (Jul 9, 2009)

si ya se cual decís. hacetelo y despues me contas....
ç
yo tambien tengo ganas....
dentro de poquito lo hago...


----------



## borislozano07 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola amigos yo también realice el tda2030 y me asombro el sonido que puede desarrollar con un parlante de 25w 8ohm y HI-FI. Le suena todo. Y si realizas una potencia stereo creo que es mejor que cualquier teatro en casa.


----------



## leop4 (Oct 8, 2009)

hice este y anda de maravilla aca se los dejo http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampbarato.php
mas fotos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...vumetro-5-leds-pcb-probado-17732/index10.html


----------



## borislozano07 (Oct 12, 2009)

Pero tú ya lo hiciste, por que yo quiero hacerme uno para utilizarlo como sub woofer con un filtro que encontré para lo bajos. Este lo boy a utilizar con 2 TDA 2003 como medios y el tda2030 para subwoofer


----------



## akipresente (Nov 29, 2009)

Hola foreros!

Monte este amplificador este fin de semana, y resulta que NO amplifica nada :S

El caso es que el ampli en un principio sonaba bien, a un volumen alto (amplificado). Pero poco despues el integrado (TDA2040) se rompio.

Cuando -de nuevo- revise el circuito impreso, me di cuenta de que dos condensadores, tonto de mi, los puse al reves sin respetar la polaridad... valla fallo! :S

Seguido los puse bien y coloque el otro integrado y ahora suena, pero sin amplificar.

Con un mp3 suena como si conectara directamente el altavoz a la salida de audio del reproductor, y con la salida de previos de la auto radio apenas se distingue la musica.

Puede que se hallan agujereado los dielectricos y por eso no me funcione? Las resistencias en vez de ser de 25k son de 22k, salvo la que une el pin 1 con el 5, que es de 27k.

Haber si me podeis echar una manita entre todos.

Muchas gracias ;-)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2009)

akipresente dijo:


> ....Cuando -de nuevo- revise el circuito impreso, me di cuenta de que dos condensadores, tonto de mi, los puse al reves sin respetar la polaridad...
> Puede que se hallan agujereado los dielectricos y por eso no me funcione? .....


Es una buena posibilidad.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 29, 2009)

akipresente dijo:


> Monte este amplificador...


Exactamente, ¿dónde están el esquema y el PCB que usaste?

Saludos


----------



## akipresente (Nov 30, 2009)

Si, se me olvido mencionarlo. El pcb del ampli es el que posteo leop en la primera pagina, salvo por los cambios de las resistencias de 25k.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 30, 2009)

Hay varias cosas raras en ese esquema, revisá la hoja de datos del 2030 y vas a notarlo, a partir de ahí realizá los cambios correspondientes en el PCB, no te va a ser dificil hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## akipresente (Nov 30, 2009)

Ya, desde un principio me di cuenta, pero leop4 lo armo y funciono, no es asi?

Salu2.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 30, 2009)

primero que nada quiero aclarar que no tiene ninguna cosa rara. @mnicolau que pensarias si yo dijera que tu pcb del tda7377 varias cosas que corregir?, mal no!!, bue el diseño me lo paso un amigo y el pcb lo hice yo si hay alguien que no le gusta se cominica conmigo por MP o me llama por telefono, jaja. no es broma. pero no me gusta la competencia, asi que el que no sabe Chito.     y ANDA, todavia lo tengo como quito amplificador en mi pc.

PD: dejo una version mas actualizada del TDA2030.  que tambien ANDA.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 30, 2009)

Ja tranquilo leop, comenté que había cosas extrañas en tu esquema con respecto al datasheet y me parece lo más lógico respetarlo, a menos que tengas una explicación para los cambios, por ejemplo, la R4 de 10 Ohm en lugar de 1 Ohm como plantea el data, en el cual también explica lo siguiente sobre esa R:

Larger than recommended value: "Danger of osccilat. at high frequencies with induct. loads"

C7 original de 220nF y explica:

Smaller than recommended value: "Danger of oscillation"

O por ejemplo el divisor de tensión con resistencias diferentes, o la falta de la R de "biasing" antes de la entrada no inversora.

En el pcb nuevo veo que sí están respetadas algunas de esas cosas. En el post del TDA7377 seguí tal cual el esquema del data y aún así el amigo ezavalla comentó un cambio a realizar, con los fundamentos para hacerlo y por supuesto se tuvo en cuenta... a no ser tan susceptible y ofenderse tan fácil viejo.

Nadie duda de que te haya funcionado pero podés asegurar que bajo ninguna circunstancia, a alguien le oscile con esos cambios?

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2009)

hola akipresente cual hisiste? el que yo postee? porque anda 10 puntos el tema es que si una pista llega a estar cortada chau, al unico incomveniente que tube yo esque lo estaba escuchando al mango un dia y de repente revento el integrado del canal R. pero porque era trucho, lo cambie y santo remedio hasta el dia de hoy que lo tengo andando sino mira
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZSgWxlf0lo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZSYEnvCXdY

no mnicolau estoy tranqui pero por algo le puse de 1 ohm en ves de 10 para que tenga mas potencia igual antes de hacer el pcb y subirlo alforo lo compruevo en mi taller,. y no no uvo ninguna ozilacion, le hice como 200 pruevas y anda recontra bien. asi que si no va bue deve ser por error de alguno porque lo prove mil veces y el pcb tembien, le hice algo asi como un testeo preliminar jaja.                 cualquier cosa MP jajaja.


----------



## akipresente (Dic 1, 2009)

Leop, sustituyendo las R de 25k por unas de 22K funcionaria bien el circuito o distorsionaria mucho? No se si probarias esto antes. Es que aqui en España no encuentro de 25k, y no se si igual seria mas conveniente modificar el pcb para poner 2 resistencias en serie y conseguir los 25k o simplemente cambiarlas.

Gracias.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2009)

no no de 22k esta bien, pero es casi imposible que no haya de 25K de ultima de 26 o 27 que si o si tiene que haber.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 1, 2009)

leop4 dijo:


> no no de 22k esta bien, *pero es casi imposible que no haya de 25K* de ultima de 26 o 27 que si o si tiene que haber.



Leo:
25K no es un valor estándard de la serie E12 de resistencias al 5%!
Vas a conseguir (sin entrar en resistencias de precisión, que no tiene mucho sentido) de 22K o 27K hasta abajo de las piedras, pero de 25K es un poco mas complicado.

Saludos!


----------



## akipresente (Dic 1, 2009)

Si, de 22k y 27k las he conseguido, pero me dicen eso mismo, que las de 25k no son standard.

Entonces de 22k bien verdad? Haber si monto el circuito de nuevo desde cero. Ya he hecho una nueva pcb para que valla todo mejor.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2009)

si de 22k esta masomenos bien. y repito aca en argentina de 25k se consiuguen.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola Leop.
Nunca encontré de 25k. No es un valor de tabla. 
No están ni en la E12, ni en la E24, ni en la E48. Ni siquiera están en la rara E192.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2009)

Lamento decirles que si existen de 25kohms, el que solo sean arriba de 5W es otra cosa!!!

http://mexico.newark.com/jsp/search...pliedparametrics=true&locale=es_MX&catalogId=


----------



## leop4 (Dic 29, 2009)

las de 25K existen, yo me compre varias ante ayer para otro ampli


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

leop4 dijo:


> las de 25K existen, yo me compre varias ante ayer para otro ampli



OK. Podés postear una foto?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

aqui hay otra

http://mexico.newark.com/ohmite/20j25ke/power-resistor/dp/64K7988


----------



## chacarock (Feb 6, 2010)

Y la foto?   quizas sean truchas , habria que medirlas aver si realmente tienen 25
saludos


----------



## daorwin (Ago 3, 2010)

que buena onda que pueda tener acceso, pero los diagramas lo deverian poner bien, buena onda


----------



## PiTter M (Sep 2, 2010)

Estaba armando un ampl con realimentacion pero este no funca 
alguna opinion el por q*UE* no trabaja si esta igual q*UE* el datasheet


----------



## borislozano07 (Sep 2, 2010)

Esta seguro que la fuente está bien armada o la corriente es la suficiente para que trabaje el integrado por que si no el no trabaja bien, yo lo arme igual al de data y me funciono a la primera.


----------



## PiTter M (Sep 2, 2010)

Lo estaba armando con una fente simetrica 12 0 12 y no funco despues con fuent simple = nada de nada 
podra ser un error en el esquema pero lo he revisado un monton no se m##### pueda tener jaja


----------

